# Need names!!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have twins that were born yesterday at 2pm. First was the little cream buckling and second was the little brown and white doeling.
But I can't decide on names!!!
So far I have:
Boy names: Archie Alfie or jasper
Girl names: Alice or rose

But open to any suggestions!
Thanks!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Butterscotch for the white one
Butter Rum for the brown & white


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not good at names but they sure are cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Archie and Rose...you might get confused with two threads going for names....you will get ideas on both...


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ace, joey, Gracie, Dixie


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cloe, Pheobe, Lill' Grace, Sunshine...


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jasper and Jade - same initials and both are rocks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yours and mine! :ROFL: the brown one would be "mine"


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

How about billy the kid!


----------

